# How much liquid silk to use?



## candice19 (Jul 28, 2009)

I bought some liquid silk a while ago and it's been sitting there.  I want to try it in MP - but don't know how much to use.

Anyone with experience, or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## carolynp (Jul 28, 2009)

I have only used liquid silk in lotions  and it is used at 1% of weight of recipe. Did you find a recipe using liquid silk?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 28, 2009)

I used liquid silk in CP at 1% too.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 29, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> I have only used liquid silk in lotions  and it is used at 1% of weight of recipe. Did you find a recipe using liquid silk?


The only recipe I found for MP requires "a little bit" of silk.  I dunno, I'm guessing I need to use less than 1% - as CP is more harsh on the silk than MP?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 30, 2009)

:wink: Well, just give it a try. 
Harshness of CP depends on the recipe you are using; there's no reason why CP soap made by a capable soaper would be harsher than an M&P base in general when it comes to the skin.
I've experienced silk doesn't suffer that much from being in contact with lye; many soapers use a tiny bit of tussah silk in their lye solution; and still have a good effect.


----------

